# Fanny Farmer Encyclopedia of Cooking



## mome23 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have tried to find the second edition of this book to no avail. I have the original that was given to my mother in 1939 as a wedding gift. I am one of seven so now that it has been passed to me the covers are gone and the pages have begun to yellow and crumble.

If anyone has this book or knows of a out of print book store where it can be purchased please share.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Alibris

Powells

Those are the two I'd look at first.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Quite a few of her books are available on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b/...=fannie+farmer


----------

